# Port halfway installed murmur



## roddi (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have installed the port murmur via ssh and the connection broke in-between so the port is stuck in a half-installed state:


```
fileStore# pwd
/usr/ports/audio/murmur
fileStore# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for audio/murmur
===>   murmur not installed, skipping
fileStore# make install
===>  Installing for murmur-1.2.3_2
===>   murmur-1.2.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found
===>   murmur-1.2.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtNetwork.so - found
===>   murmur-1.2.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtSql.so - found
===>   murmur-1.2.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlite.so - found
===>   murmur-1.2.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtXml.so - found
===>   murmur-1.2.3_2 depends on shared library: protobuf.7 - found
===>   murmur-1.2.3_2 depends on shared library: Ice.34 - found
===>   murmur-1.2.3_2 depends on shared library: dns_sd.1 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if audio/murmur already installed
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Using existing group `murmur'.
Creating user `murmur' with uid `338'.
pw: user 'murmur' already exists
*** Error code 74

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/murmur.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/murmur.
fileStore# pw user add murmur
pw: user 'murmur' already exists
fileStore# pw user del murmur
pw: no such user `murmur'
```

My system:

```
FreeBSD fileStore.fritz.box 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     [email]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Any idea how I get this installed? Seems like I cannot add or remove the murmur user.

Roddi


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2012)

Start vipw(8), remove the user if it's there. It's possible it's not there, make sure you save and quit regardless. That will update the shadow database (the account might still be there).


----------



## roddi (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks! That did the trick.

Roddi


----------

